# DOW throwing in the towel



## Luv2Roof

I guess DOW is calling it quits in the single ply roofing market. After buying JP Stevens, the best thing DOW did was ditch Stevens old TPO sheet and come out with their own. Wonder how this will affect the outstanding warranties?


----------



## Grumpy

Correct me if I am wrong, doesn't IB buy their product from DOW? I have heard nothing but good things about IB PVC. I wonder how this will effect IB.


----------



## RooferJim

No they don't . IB has its membrane made by CGT.


RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## superroofer

IB is a really good sheet. we went to Oregon and walked a 30+ year old roof. It was showing signs of age, but did really well. It's what I would put on my building. 

-Superroofer


----------



## RooferJim

Dow got into membraane buy buying out JP Stevens. JPS was never a good membrane either. IB on the other hand is an exellent membrane.

RooferJim
www.jbennetteroofing.com


----------



## jjshaggy

every jp stevens tpo roof ive worked on the wall flashings were like balloons. they fill up when the wind blows and sag when not filled with air. is it the adhesive? lots of lowes in my area have these roofs.


----------

